# Kribensis and other cichlids?



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey
ive got two kribs in a 15 gal that are causing problems with the other fish.
I have 55 gal cichlid tank with 1 4" firemouth(hes not aggressive at all) and 1 4" yellow lab.
im thinking of moving the kribs in there if its ok for them.
there are plenty of hide outs for the fish.
so could i move them in there?
thanks


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I wouldn't. But I wouldn't have firemouths and labs in the same tank either.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with the above. Th kribs and firemouths are fine but yellow labs come form the opposite side of the world. Differnt enviornment, differn parameters,etc


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually the kribs are from rivers in Africa, the lab from lakes in Africa, and the firemounth from rivers in S.A. The firemouths and kribs have more similar temperament and water requirement, but both use the bottom of the tank and many people think that fish from different continents don't 'speak' the same language and its stressful to fish not to be able to talk to the neighbors. If you have no other options you can give it a try and watch the fish for fin damage and make sure all the fish are getting something to eat. It certainly isn't recommended but individual fish have their own personalaties and unlikely pairing are more likely to work in larger aquariums.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

A perfect response EMC. I couldn't have said it better myself. That should be a sticky and required reading for every member of this forum!


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------

